# Ingi in Wotlk - Raidberuf?



## WolsraiN (19. September 2008)

Ich höre vom ingi in wotlk nur so sachen wie raketenstiefel enchant oder fallschirm... gibt es nicht etwas raidtaugliches, oder wird der ingi nur ein funberuf?


----------



## red171 (19. September 2008)

WolsraiN schrieb:


> gibt es nicht etwas raidtaugliches, oder wird der ingi nur ein funberuf?



wird? du meinst wohl eher *bleibt* !

es gab noch nie was "raidtaugliches".. ich hab auch nix gesehen was dies werden "*könnte*"


----------



## Lillyan (19. September 2008)

Naja, höchstens den Repairbot... aber ein guter Raid sollte den eh net brauchen.


----------



## Pethry (22. September 2008)

die Brille ist doch im mom raidtauglich


----------



## Asraél. (22. September 2008)

Die Brille gibts im Addon auch wieder soweit ich weiß. Und was mir an dem Beruf Ingi bisher gut gefallen hat ist das einfache farmen von z.B. Urlluft...  kann das der Ingi im Addon auch wieder?


----------



## Pethry (22. September 2008)

hab leider keinen beta acc kann es dir darher nicht genau sagen glaub aber das es net geht und es wieder was neues gibt


----------



## ach was solls. (22. September 2008)

Jep das geht. EIn Screen gibts auch in dem thread unter uns " Wotlk news"

Sieht halt bissl anders aus, was ich auc hglaube ist :

es wird nicht mehr Ur - .... heißen sondern
Äon - ... wenn ich mich nicht irre


----------



## Pethry (22. September 2008)

gut zu wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elektron1 (1. Oktober 2008)

Es wird wieder eine lila Brille für lvl 72 geben - als Tank ist die suuper (und wenn sie ähnlich stark im Verhälnis zu den restlichen Marken-Items bzw. Kara-equipp ist, wie die jetzige BC Ingi-Brille, wird man mit der neuen Brille bis zu den großen Raids nix besseres finden :-)  )

Habe deswegen vor kurzem extra auf ingi umgelernt - (ingi ist allerdings schon ziemlich teuer im skillen - ähnlich wie schmiedekunst )

als Tankberuf bringt der Ingi einen klaren Vorteil :-) (Schmiedekunst wird für Tanks auch besser in wotlk)

so long,


----------



## Traklar (11. Oktober 2008)

Bis auf die Ingibrillen und den Repbot, sowie die Fernrohre eigendlich nicht besonders viel für Raids momentan vorhanden.


----------



## Ashtera (13. Oktober 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> Bis auf die Ingibrillen und den Repbot, sowie die Fernrohre eigendlich nicht besonders viel für Raids momentan vorhanden.



Sehe ich auch so, finde es aber sehr schade.


----------



## SirCire (14. Oktober 2008)

Also als Ingischurke muss ich da teilweise widersprechen:
Überschallbooster
Handmontierte Pyrorakete
Hypergeschwindigkeitsbeschleuniger
Wurmloch: Gadgetzan
Das finde ich ein paar der nettesten Sachen... vor allem das letzte wenn mal wieder kein Magier dabei ist und man nicht laufen mag...
Von den Bomben die man aller 2 Minuten noch werfen kann mal ganz abgesehen


----------

